# Wanting Crypts



## Cryptocorynus (May 26, 2016)

I'm after preferably tissue-cultured crypts. PM me what you have and we can make arrangements. Looking for rare varieties.


----------



## bdoss1985 (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't know of many rare crypts in tc besides the ones you normally see. https://www.sevenseasupply.com/

Most rares are emersed grown or imported what varieties are you looking for maybe i can point you in the right direction.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

